
Better Log Parsing with Logstash and Google Protocol Buffers - omn1
http://tech.trivago.com/2016/01/19/logstash_protobuf_codec/
======
ingafeick
Author here, in case of questions.

------
gyoza
Very Useful. Thanks!

